# cincieved naturally with low sperm count?



## gomez (Mar 24, 2012)

Hiya, My Husband and i have been teying to concieve for nearly 9 years, he has a low sperm count with poor mobility, is there anyone out there that have concieved naturally with the same problem? we have had two icsi and 1 fet which didn't work, well one worked but i lost twins. i don't know whether to start doing ovulation tests again etc or am i just wasting my time and money!


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Gomez, 
We managed a natural bfp after 8 years of trying which resulted in a miscarriage, it was only then that our concerns over the time it had taken to conceive was taken seriously...I miscarried due to fibroids which was assumed was the reason for our problems.... we weren't referred for any tests til we got put forward for IUI, and it was only then, that it came to light that hubby had a zero count.  So to answer your question, yes it's possible... just make sure hubby does everything he can to give his swimmers a fighting chance, loose pants, warm baths/ showers rather than hot - steer clear of anything that'd overheat him where it matters - good diet, exercise and multivitamins.... oh yes and 'clear the pipes' regularly 

Wishing you all the very very best
Sheila


----------



## poshandbecks (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi, my D.p and his ex had a baby boy 5 years ago. My D.p new he had a low sperm count and they weren't even trying. I think that had a lot to do with it, no stress from trying. We have had ivf with icsi and fet and had no luck. What makes me evn more sick is that at the time they both smoked lead an unhealthy lifestyle and went out clubbing and drinking every weekend. ..So yes there is hope!


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

We have conceived naturally 3 times and my husband had very few healthy sperm, one ended in an ectopic pregnancy and 2 miscarriages - we have been successful with our 2nd ICSI (luckily) and believe that this is because they picked the good quality ones.

One of our consultants I think hit the nail on the head when he said 'it only takes one' and that is true but I think a lot of it is the stress of trying - throw away the ov kits, have regular sex and don't get hung up on doing everything right, we went for ICSI because for us time was running out but the main reason I believe it was successful was that all the stress was removed (prob sounds a bit weird), I had given up work, the wedding had been and gone and we were settled.

Never give up, believe it will happen when the time is right, don't focus every waking moment on what you should and shouldn't be doing - most of all don't put your life on hold, enjoy every day and good luck xx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Jules, i completely agree, but when baby making enters the equation invariably the fun and enjoyment, gets substituted for stress and worry, pee sticks and temperature charts.

To be honest I found the ov kits and temperature taking too stressful and rather than giving me an indicator of my 'fertile window', it put us under all the more pressure to 'perform'..... as long as you are having regular hanky panky.

Best wishes to everyone
Sheila


----------



## Honor77 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi *gomez*,

Sorry to read of your struggles to conceive . We had ICSI last year, initially due to MF alone: low count, poor morphology and ASA. We got a BFP, but sadly went on to have an early miscarriage. It was a long, tough cycle, which highlighted FF issues too. In January this year, however, we had a (very!) surprise natural BFP and I'm now 25-weeks pregnant.

It _can_ happen, so try to not give up hope , although I know that's much easier said than done...

I'd also stay away from the OPKs etc. I wasn't in any way relaxed about getting pregnant - in fact I was 100% convinced it wasn't going to happen and was so low I was seeing a fertility counsellor at the time - but because I was so sure it wasn't ever going to happen for us naturally, I didn't bother tracking my cycles (although I knew they were regular) or OV. I don't think doing so or not doing so necessarily affects your chances either way, but that doing so can just add to an already stressful situation.

GOOD LUCK  !

xxx


----------



## gomez (Mar 24, 2012)

thank you all for your replies and support. xxx


----------

